# Why I chose a Damasko over a Sinn



## blue max

Posted in the Sinn forum, but hoped you guys may find it interesting.

I had two watches and needed to choose between them as I found it a pain to have two, so was always winding one.

They were Sinn Uhren: Modell 857 UTC TESTAF LH Cargo
and 
DC 66 | Watch-Manufacture Damasko

The decision has been made and sadly, it is the Sinn that has had to go.

What I loved about the Sinn:
It was very accurate. I love the colour of the tegimented steel. The build quality is impeccable. The lume was great. It felt quality to wind or adjust.

What I loved about the Damasko:
Slightly larger. The bezel action is immense! And the 12 hour bezel is actually better than the UTC function on the Sinn - easier to read). The rather utilitarian colour scheme is wonderful to my eyes. It wasn't as accurate as the Sinn, so I've sent it back to get it regulated. Build quality is also up there with the best.

What I didn't like about the Sinn:
The missing numeral 6 to make room for the aircraft emblem, but it doesn't have the same impact as the numerals and looks like something is missing. The movement is so smooth, it doesn't feel like its actually winding when you manually wind it. The bezel is a countdown one and I didn't really find I used it. And it was positive, but felt it could be moved if you put your hand in your pocked or something.

What I didn't like about the Damasko:
It wasn't as accurate (hopefully when regulated, it will be better). I don't really like the running seconds in a tiny dial. The chronograph is not easy to read and would be problematic when the hands obscure the dials.

The acid test is which did I actually wear the most and that was clearly the Damasko. The fact you can get an awesome bracelet for it (not yet purchased) and the bezel (action and usefulness), swung it for me. I also felt the Sinn was trying to look somewhat like a period piece, whereas the Damasko has a style all of its own.

But both awesome watches and a great introduction to quality timepieces for me.


----------



## King_Joe

blue max said:


> Posted in the Sinn forum, but hoped you guys may find it interesting.
> 
> I had two watches and needed to choose between them as I found it a pain to have two, so was always winding one.
> 
> They were Sinn Uhren: Modell 857 UTC TESTAF LH Cargo
> and
> DC 66 | Watch-Manufacture Damasko
> 
> The decision has been made and sadly, it is the Sinn that has had to go.
> 
> What I loved about the Sinn:
> It was very accurate. I love the colour of the tegimented steel. The build quality is impeccable. The lume was great. It felt quality to wind or adjust.
> 
> What I loved about the Damasko:
> Slightly larger. The bezel action is immense! And the 12 hour bezel is actually better than the UTC function on the Sinn - easier to read). The rather utilitarian colour scheme is wonderful to my eyes. It wasn't as accurate as the Sinn, so I've sent it back to get it regulated. Build quality is also up there with the best.
> 
> What I didn't like about the Sinn:
> The missing numeral 6 to make room for the aircraft emblem, but it doesn't have the same impact as the numerals and looks like something is missing. The movement is so smooth, it doesn't feel like its actually winding when you manually wind it. The bezel is a countdown one and I didn't really find I used it. And it was positive, but felt it could be moved if you put your hand in your pocked or something.
> 
> What I didn't like about the Damasko:
> It wasn't as accurate (hopefully when regulated, it will be better). I don't really like the running seconds in a tiny dial. The chronograph is not easy to read and would be problematic when the hands obscure the dials.
> 
> The acid test is which did I actually wear the most and that was clearly the Damasko. The fact you can get an awesome bracelet for it (not yet purchased) and the bezel (action and usefulness), swung it for me. I also felt the Sinn was trying to look somewhat like a period piece, whereas the Damasko has a style all of its own.
> 
> But both awesome watches and a great introduction to quality timepieces for me.


Two solid watches, it was surely a tough decision but you could not go wrong with either. Enjoy your damasko 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9

Damasko 1 Sinn 0


----------



## wtma

When it comes to design language, in both variations and how it's executed, I'd give the edge to Sinn. Not that I dislike Damasko's DNA, if you see the overall look, Damasko watches is beautiful on its own way. It's very recognizable for people into watches. Damasko certainly wins in value for money department, considering they make their watches in-house entirely from bolts and nuts. That's what draws me to Damasko over Sinn, I do buy that kind of thing. That said, I love my 104 and even more my DK15.


----------



## preciousvapor

Normally, I'd give the nod to Damasko. For similar features Damasko strikes me as offering a better value with its ice-hardened case versus Sinn with its tegimented steel. However, in the case of the Limited Edition 857 UTC, I'm a sucker for the orange accents.


----------



## blue max

preciousvapor said:


> Normally, I'd give the nod to Damasko. For similar features Damasko strikes me as offering a better value with its ice-hardened case versus Sinn with its tegimented steel. However, in the case of the Limited Edition 857 UTC, I'm a sucker for the orange accents.


Yes, the tangerine is a nice choice, but the aeroplane UTC hand just felt a bit childish to me.


----------



## whineboy

wtma said:


> When it comes to design language, in both variations and how it's executed, I'd give the edge to Sinn. Not that I dislike Damasko's DNA, if you see the overall look, Damasko watches is beautiful on its own way. It's very recognizable for people into watches. Damasko certainly wins in value for money department, considering they make their watches in-house entirely from bolts and nuts. That's what draws me to Damasko over Sinn, I do buy that kind of thing. That said, I love my 104 and even more my DK15.


Many Damaskos have ETA 2836 movements, not so in-house (I own one). DA3x and DA4x series, for example. 
That is better/cheaper come service time, IMHO.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

whineboy said:


> Many Damaskos have ETA 2836 movements, not so in-house (I own one). DA3x and DA4x series, for example.
> That is better/cheaper come service time, IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Indeed. Even if we compare the ETA Damasko to its comparable model from Sinn, I'd still say Damasko has better value. The most basic Sinn without hardening or any fancy tech, ie. 104 with Sellita SW-200, costs about $1.3k on leather strap. While for the money we can get a DA46 for example; hardened case, ceramic ball bezel, decoupling screw-down crown.


----------



## boomguy57

wtma said:


> When it comes to design language, in both variations and how it's executed, I'd give the edge to Sinn. Not that I dislike Damasko's DNA, if you see the overall look, Damasko watches is beautiful on its own way. It's very recognizable for people into watches. Damasko certainly wins in value for money department, considering they make their watches in-house entirely from bolts and nuts. That's what draws me to Damasko over Sinn, I do buy that kind of thing. That said, I love my 104 and even more my DK15.


I agree. Damasko offers more value, but Sinn is generally a bit more refined in their execution.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oasis100

damasko better value.


----------



## preciousvapor

blue max said:


> Yes, the tangerine is a nice choice, but the aeroplane UTC hand just felt a bit childish to me.


I agree. The aeroplane UTC hand might the watch to casual vacation trips and not business trips.


----------



## Killerstraps

blue max said:


> Posted in the Sinn forum, but hoped you guys may find it interesting.
> 
> I had two watches and needed to choose between them as I found it a pain to have two, so was always winding one.
> 
> They were Sinn Uhren: Modell 857 UTC TESTAF LH Cargo
> and
> DC 66 | Watch-Manufacture Damasko
> 
> The decision has been made and sadly, it is the Sinn that has had to go.
> 
> What I loved about the Sinn:
> It was very accurate. I love the colour of the tegimented steel. The build quality is impeccable. The lume was great. It felt quality to wind or adjust.
> 
> What I loved about the Damasko:
> Slightly larger. The bezel action is immense! And the 12 hour bezel is actually better than the UTC function on the Sinn - easier to read). The rather utilitarian colour scheme is wonderful to my eyes. It wasn't as accurate as the Sinn, so I've sent it back to get it regulated. Build quality is also up there with the best.
> 
> What I didn't like about the Sinn:
> The missing numeral 6 to make room for the aircraft emblem, but it doesn't have the same impact as the numerals and looks like something is missing. The movement is so smooth, it doesn't feel like its actually winding when you manually wind it. The bezel is a countdown one and I didn't really find I used it. And it was positive, but felt it could be moved if you put your hand in your pocked or something.
> 
> What I didn't like about the Damasko:
> It wasn't as accurate (hopefully when regulated, it will be better). I don't really like the running seconds in a tiny dial. The chronograph is not easy to read and would be problematic when the hands obscure the dials.
> 
> The acid test is which did I actually wear the most and that was clearly the Damasko. The fact you can get an awesome bracelet for it (not yet purchased) and the bezel (action and usefulness), swung it for me. I also felt the Sinn was trying to look somewhat like a period piece, whereas the Damasko has a style all of its own.
> 
> But both awesome watches and a great introduction to quality timepieces for me.












Nice breakdown of your watch choice over pros/cons. Which puts me in my own predicament...(see photo).

Apparently I have a thing for tough German chronos. I would keep both if I could. Dispite how similar they look, they are completely different. Both were purchased second hand and in need of some work. Really good deal on the Sinn 757, Damasko not so much.

Long story short though, just got the DC66 back from repair and service, and it's amazing! Totally a beautiful design, and rugged, accuracy of reliability in functions. The bezel..., oh its so good. The lume, the hands, the matte finish... and now Great timing too. Just don't have the bracelet, and very hard to come by too.

Now, the Sinn 757. A master in its own right. To me, this is piece the pinnacle of a pilot chrono, very similar to the Damasko but with its own uniqueness. To start, the dial layout is all different. Much more pronounced indices, very large numbers, and larger easier to read chrono dials. The hour & minute hands are just slightly smaller though. The Sinn 757 doesn't have a running seconds hand or day complication, which I both prefer. And the Sinn case & bracelet have the Tigimented surface as well the Dipal movement. It wears extremely well on the bracelet. It is lil on the heavy side , but the comfort on bracelet is remarkable, and so it doesn't feel heavy.

The Sinn does need: Servicing, new replacement crystal, and bezel insert. Despite that, all repairs are relatively inexpensive, and this watch would be in pristine conditions. So, it's really a hard call for this one. And, I can't say how I would like the Damasko on bracelet, since I don't have it. I hear, the bracelet is the bomb. Purely from a design perspective, I really like the Damasko bracelet. But, I have seen it have some unusual wear, and the security of the Damakso bracelet is also a concern.

After all is said and done, I'm still not sure which has to go .

Killerstraps


----------



## blue max

Killerstraps said:


> Nice breakdown of your watch choice over pros/cons. Which puts me in my own predicament...(see photo).
> 
> Apparently I have a thing for tough German chronos. I would keep both if I could. Dispite how similar they look, they are completely different. Both were purchased second hand and in need of some work. Really good deal on the Sinn 757, Damasko not so much.
> 
> Long story short though, just got the DC66 back from repair and service, and it's amazing! Totally a beautiful design, and rugged, accuracy of reliability in functions. The bezel..., oh its so good. The lume, the hands, the matte finish... and now Great timing too. Just don't have the bracelet, and very hard to come by too.
> 
> Now, the Sinn 757. A master in its own right. To me, this is piece the pinnacle of a pilot chrono, very similar to the Damasko but with its own uniqueness. To start, the dial layout is all different. Much more pronounced indices, very large numbers, and larger easier to read chrono dials. The hour & minute hands are just slightly smaller though. The Sinn 757 doesn't have a running seconds hand or day complication, which I both prefer. And the Sinn case & bracelet have the Tigimented surface as well the Dipal movement. It wears extremely well on the bracelet. It is lil on the heavy side , but the comfort on bracelet is remarkable, and so it doesn't feel heavy.
> 
> The Sinn does need: Servicing, new replacement crystal, and bezel insert. Despite that, all repairs are relatively inexpensive, and this watch would be in pristine conditions. So, it's really a hard call for this one. And, I can't say how I would like the Damasko on bracelet, since I don't have it. I hear, the bracelet is the bomb. Purely from a design perspective, I really like the Damasko bracelet. But, I have seen it have some unusual wear, and the security of the Damakso bracelet is also a concern.
> 
> After all is said and done, I'm still not sure which has to go .
> 
> Killerstraps


Wow! They are even closer to each other than my choice!

The one thing that would bug me on the Sinn, is the second/minute hand on the chronograph dial. I assume it would reset to being right through the large two of the twelve numeral. And the lack of a running second hand. Just for the reassurance it was working.

I must say, I do like to see the day of the week. More a failing on my part though.

Ultimately, it has to be your choice and yours alone. I just found I gravitated to the Damasko. So much so, that it just made sense to let the other go.

I never had a chrono watch before and to be honest, find it a novelty I can live without. I'm thinking of switching to a three handed Damasko to get back to basics. But only owning one made that clear really.

At least buying second hand affords one to try different things and see which is the best fit for us.

The biggest thing for me was the twelve hour bezel on the Damasko. To me, it was the most useful feature. And that is really what matters in a watch I suppose.

Both fantastic watches and keep us posted on which you choose.


----------



## Killerstraps

blue max said:


> Wow! They are even closer to each other than my choice!
> 
> The one thing that would bug me on the Sinn, is the second/minute hand on the chronograph dial. I assume it would reset to being right through the large two of the twelve numeral. And the lack of a running second hand. Just for the reassurance it was working.
> 
> I must say, I do like to see the day of the week. More a failing on my part though.
> 
> Ultimately, it has to be your choice and yours alone. I just found I gravitated to the Damasko. So much so, that it just made sense to let the other go.
> 
> I never had a chrono watch before and to be honest, find it a novelty I can live without. I'm thinking of switching to a three handed Damasko to get back to basics. But only owning one made that clear really.
> 
> At least buying second hand affords one to try different things and see which is the best fit for us.
> 
> The biggest thing for me was the twelve hour bezel on the Damasko. To me, it was the most useful feature. And that is really what matters in a watch I suppose.
> 
> Both fantastic watches and keep us posted on which you choose.


Sure thing! All resets are fine in both watches. I set the chronos at exzactly the same time so you'll notice they both are plus 1 min and 54 sec. this Sinn only has cosmetic issues, very light, and needs servicing but that's normal. I am leaning toward the Damakso though, some reasons are the ones that you mentioned in your response as well. And I like the challenge of "completing" watches, so may just have to wait for a good deal to get the bracelet, or bite h bullet and order new direct. Very cool post!

Killerstraps


----------



## mikem2277

KillerStraps, that's such a tough choice to make.....Having seen both in the flesh makes it even more difficult! As much as I love the DC66 that Sinn 757 is crazy cool!


----------



## ben3150

Love the damage on the Sinn bezel the Damasko in comparison looks brand new which is pretty rad too


Killerstraps said:


> Nice breakdown of your watch choice over pros/cons. Which puts me in my own predicament...(see photo).
> 
> Apparently I have a thing for tough German chronos. I would keep both if I could. Dispite how similar they look, they are completely different. Both were purchased second hand and in need of some work. Really good deal on the Sinn 757, Damasko not so much.
> 
> Long story short though, just got the DC66 back from repair and service, and it's amazing! Totally a beautiful design, and rugged, accuracy of reliability in functions. The bezel..., oh its so good. The lume, the hands, the matte finish... and now Great timing too. Just don't have the bracelet, and very hard to come by too.
> 
> Now, the Sinn 757. A master in its own right. To me, this is piece the pinnacle of a pilot chrono, very similar to the Damasko but with its own uniqueness. To start, the dial layout is all different. Much more pronounced indices, very large numbers, and larger easier to read chrono dials. The hour & minute hands are just slightly smaller though. The Sinn 757 doesn't have a running seconds hand or day complication, which I both prefer. And the Sinn case & bracelet have the Tigimented surface as well the Dipal movement. It wears extremely well on the bracelet. It is lil on the heavy side , but the comfort on bracelet is remarkable, and so it doesn't feel heavy.
> 
> The Sinn does need: Servicing, new replacement crystal, and bezel insert. Despite that, all repairs are relatively inexpensive, and this watch would be in pristine conditions. So, it's really a hard call for this one. And, I can't say how I would like the Damasko on bracelet, since I don't have it. I hear, the bracelet is the bomb. Purely from a design perspective, I really like the Damasko bracelet. But, I have seen it have some unusual wear, and the security of the Damakso bracelet is also a concern.
> 
> After all is said and done, I'm still not sure which has to go .
> 
> Killerstraps


----------



## Killerstraps

ben3150 said:


> Love the damage on the Sinn bezel the Damasko in comparison looks brand new which is pretty rad too


Really like the rash huh? I have have friend that's says the same thing... I think I prefer the new / repaired look.

Killerstraps


----------



## pochitoski

Really like both of this watches


----------



## pochitoski

I'm actually undecided between a Sinn 104 with the H-link bracelet or the new Damasko diver watch.
The only reason I'm leaning for the Sinn is the bracelet


----------



## StufflerMike

pochitoski said:


> I'm actually undecided between a Sinn 104 with the H-link bracelet or the new Damasko diver watch.
> The only reason I'm leaning for the Sinn is the bracelet


You posted this a couple of times today. Thank you. Redundant posts deleted.


----------



## Killerstraps

pochitoski said:


> Really like both of this watches


Yeah, me too... That was the problem. But, a decision was made. This is is the winner... on Bond NATO...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blue max

Congratulations! Not an easy choice, but an easy one to live with no doubt. I do think the larger dials for the chronograph complication are clearer. I think I'd live with the bezel for a while and see if it grows on me being worn like it is. There is something nice about it having seen active service. It seems to be an overall patina, rather than specific damage. And you know you'll never get a scratch on it like that. Change the bezel and you can bet your life...


----------

